# That's amore! Or: That's more...



## nickel (Jan 26, 2012)

Ξεκαρδίστηκα με ένα κομμάτι για τα ορθογραφικά λάθη που έγραψε η λεξικογράφος (της OUP) Christine A. Lindberg. Αρχίζει ως εξής:

Years ago I learned a valuable twofold editorial lesson: respect the precision of a good keyboarder, and don’t get cute in the margins. The project was an encyclopedia of Japan, and it was back in the era of editing only on paper. One morning, I sat down with the freshly typed arts entries and my eye went to the article on the Noh play Atsumori. I immediately saw an opportunity for levity, to be shared only with the keyboarder. I knew that the pages would be sent to one of the nameless women who did all our typing, and I smiled at the thought of giving one of them a laugh.

As it turned out, the keyboarder was more professional than I was. She did her job perfectly, which was to key what the editors wrote on the page and not to identify frivolous content. The next time I saw the Atsumori article was after the printer sent us pages for a final proofreading. There on the page, just as I had handwritten it on the manuscript, was the article’s new, incredibly long, multi-line, boldface title: *When the Moon Hits Your Eye Like a Big Pizza Pie, Atsumori*. To this day, I am grateful to have been the one to amend that page before it became an international incident. The American publisher I worked for had brokered a major deal with a leading Japanese publisher to create the encyclopedia, and I’m quite sure neither would have been terribly amused.

Ο Ντιν Μάρτιν τραγουδάει το _That's Amore_ στην ταινία _The Caddy_ 






Η ιστορία συνεχίζεται με άλλα απολαυστικά ορθογραφικά λάθη. Τι μπορείς να πάθεις από «a dash of salt» και πώς η αναζήτηση και αντικατάσταση μπορεί να φέρει τον Νιέφσκι αντιμέτωπο με τις... γογγυλοκράμβες.

Εδώ: http://blog.oxforddictionaries.com/2012/01/the-wonderful-world-of-typos/


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 27, 2012)

Αυτό μου έχει συμβεί κι εμένα! Μια μέρα, στο μεταφραστικό γραφείο που δούλευα, συζητούσαμε τις δυσκολίες στο εγχειρίδιο χρήσης ενός αναλυτή. Η μεταφράστρια σημείωνε στα περιθώρια "DH" για να θυμάται ποια σημεία είχαμε ήδη συζητήσει. Έλα όμως που τις διορθώσεις τις πέρασε άλλος, και η πρώτη εκτύπωση ήταν γεμάτη με προτάσεις του στυλ "Για να DH ενεργοποιήσετε τη λειτουργία αυτή, DH πατήστε..." :-D :-D :-D


----------



## nickel (Jan 27, 2012)

Για την «Αμαρτωλή Βίβλο», όπου η έκτη εντολή τυπώθηκε να λέει «Thou shalt commit adultery», μπορείτε να διαβάσετε στη Wikipedia:
*The Wicked Bible*

Αν θέλετε ένα από τα ελάχιστα αντίτυπα που δεν καταστράφηκαν στην πυρά, θα σας στοιχίσει κάπου 90.000 δολάρια.





Ενδιαφέρον τριβιδάκι:
Historically, the omission of "not was considered quite a common mistake. Until 2004, for example, the style guide of the Associated Press advised using "innocent" instead of "not guilty" to describe acquittals, so as to prevent this eventuality.


----------



## nickel (Jan 27, 2012)

Να μην ξεχάσουμε κι αυτό το κείμενο του Σαραντάκου, με το οποίο παρουσίασε τον _Δαίμονα του τυπογραφείου_ του του Ηρακλή Κακαβάνη.

http://www.sarantakos.com/language/daimontypo.html


----------

